
React vs. Vue: What is the best choice for 2019? - maxchurilov
https://www.mindk.com/blog/react-vs-vue/
======
notus
They are both fine. Use the one you like more. The article sucks though.

~~~
LittlePeter
that's basically what the article says too: both are fine, here is a list when
to use each one. You say "use the one you like". How can I like something I
have not used before?

